
11 Alternatives to IDA Pro Disassembler - ghosthamlet
https://hackerlists.com/ida-pro-alternatives/
======
tptacek
This is a pretty old list. Binja is probably more mainstream than Hopper at
this point. You might want to look at Miasm, too.

IDA remains the industry standard. It's perceived as expensive because people
don't consider what adept IDA users earn in the market; it costs less than
your laptop does, and, for a class of professionals, is the most important
application they use.

